
MOD Devices – pedalboard - based2
http://moddevices.com/
======
based2
[http://lists.linuxaudio.org/pipermail/linux-audio-
dev/2014-S...](http://lists.linuxaudio.org/pipermail/linux-audio-
dev/2014-September/035312.html)

[http://linuxfr.org/news/mod-mange-les-pedaliers](http://linuxfr.org/news/mod-
mange-les-pedaliers)

